# bat guano, fox farm soil, EBOLA?



## Red_Eyes (Aug 13, 2014)

Is there any concern we should have of catching ebola?


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 13, 2014)

..


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 13, 2014)

lmao funny No


----------



## vostok (Aug 13, 2014)

Not currently, but these complicated flues do change and change quick, already with over 1000 deaths you can bet you bottom dollar that it has altered in some way since the initial outbreak..note that many essential items to growing cannabis are sourced from many strange 3rd world places.

avoid breathing in any bat poo dust as the molds attached are far worse than ebola
re: histoplasmosis...H. capsulatum grows in soil and material contaminated with bird or bat droppings (guano)








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histoplasmosis


----------

